# our 4 month old Havanese girl Cocoa



## srebeccasmith

Hello,

I got a Havanese puppy ( she is 15 weeks) after my responsible 8 year old daughter pleaded for a puppy endlessly. A few of her friends had recently gotten dogs (puggles, chihuhias, labordors) and after months of intense research I went with a Havanese. I love that everyone claimed how great they were with kids and their friendly nature. We have had her for a week and she is sooo cute and playful. We love her so much already. She is the sweetest thing and perfect addition to my home that is going through a lot as me and my partner separate.

can anyone offer advice on how to get her to sit? I tried treat over head and moving back and forth but that doesnt seem to work. she just tries jump to get it. 

Also any tips on what to do when she starts chewing on our clothing during play? She does this a lot with my daughter in past few days and we tell her no and then I ask my daughter to stop playing with her but i am not certain if this is effective. Speaking of chewing, she chews anything she can get her mouth on lol. we are extremely proactive at sweeping and cleaning more than once daily to avoid her putting wrong thing in her mouth when she is free from confinement - which has been often since i took a few days off from work and my daughter not in school yet til Wed. 

On walks she has gotten so much better considering she had no leash training prior to when we got her but she is very intent on pulling us where she wants to go esp when she wants to eat the grass or jump on somebody. We use a harness so I try to be firm on her not dominating the walk. Tips and advice on each topic is very welcome.


----------



## Thumper

Hi and :welcome: Cocoa and Rebecca~~

She is absolutely adorable!!

Sounds like you have a high spirited puppy on your hands, and puppies are a lot of work. I'd highly recommend you and your daughter sign up for a puppy preschool/training type class, they have them at Petsmart and other places (depending on where you live) but I think that would not only benefit Cocoa, it would benefit your daughter and they could help you, help her...train Cocoa. With my Brady bunch family of 7 kids, I have noticed a common theme, that it does help to have others outside of the house reinforce my suggestions, because sometimes kids are more receptive to advice if it comes from a few different places (I probably worded that funny) But I think it can help you with training and introduces different methods.

With training to do tricks, hand movements with commands really worked well for me, be persistent and don't give in on the jumping and give the treat Right at the moment she sits and gives up, once it clicks in her mind that that is how she gets the treat, she'll sit every time:biggrin1:

As long as puppies are teething, they are going to want to chew on things, its just instinctive..keep a lot of chew toys, bones, ropes, rawhides, things like that around and re-direct her to chew those when she tries to chew something she's not supposed to. The most important thing is to be consistent, Havs are exceptionally bright and you have to be rigorously constistent for that very reason, they remember the one time you let it slide  But having a puppy is a lot like having a baby you have to watch them and keep them away from the dangerous things, be vigilent...this too shall pass.

I am probably not the the person to give any real walking advice as my girl is 3 and still pulls (much of that I blame on my husband because he is the one that takes her on 90% of her walks, lol) but I'm sure the experts here will have some great tips..and there is a wealth of information on here regarding puppies and housebreaking and what not and if you cant' find something..don't hesitate to ask! We love talking about our Havs and making new friends!
Congrats on your new addition and it sounds like she is a happy and lucky little girl!

~Kara


----------



## dodrop82

I agree with everything Kara said. I got out my book from Yogi's puppy training class at PetSmart, and was going to start typing the directions to teaching sit, and loose leash walking, but it is so much easier if someone can demonstrate what needs to be done, and be there to coach you to do it correctly. The PetSmart class cost $110 for the 8 week puppy class, and really was helpful with so many puppy issues. I'm currently working on training my son's puppy, using all the methods I learned with Yogi. Each weekend, I start him on a new thing...sit...leave it....down....Then I instruct my son to work on it all week. I hope you've got someplace close to you, and a few spare dollars...it is well worth the time and money. Not to mention the socialization for Cocoa! Good luck with your new baby!!!


----------



## krandall

I agree with Kara and Stacey too... take a class! Not only is it easier to learn with someone experienced to show you how, but every puppy is a little different, and they don't all learn the same way.

Luring didn't work to teach Kodi to sit and down AT ALL. If I tried to lure him into a sit, he just backed up. If I tried to lure him into a down, he just went nuts trying to get the treat out of my hand, and NEVER went down. But once I learned how to clicker training, I was able to "capture" the sit and down easily. Within 24 hours he had sit and down "down pat".

I actually like clicker training for introducing a lot of new behaviors because it makes the dog THINK, and figure out what you want on their own. It makes them more clever and less passive in their training! You can't use a clicker for everything, but it's a REALLY useful tool!!!


----------



## Kathie

Welcome, Rebecca and Cocoa! You've gotten lots of good advice here. The only thing I would add is the nylabone that I got Abby that has an inset of little bumps that is good for chewing and I think helps their sore gums when they teethe. Abby is three and she still chews hers for a few minutes each day!

As far as the jumping and nipping at you and your clothes - just fold your arms and turn away and ignore. They eventually get the message but that is "puppy behavior" and does get better with time.

Good luck with the training and I'm sure your daughter will love being a part of it!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Welcome and Congrats on your new baby! The others have given you great advice. I am really big on classes too. Esp. for children, I don't know why but my children, my granddaughter all seem to listen to others about dog training (among other things) taking it seriously and with me they have selective deafness. Puppy classes are fun and something you can do together. Oh we loveeeee pictures here, more please.


----------



## clare

I think Cocoa is doing really well already with regard to walking on the leash,it took my older Hav, Dizzie some time to enjoy going out on a lead, he would just sit down so I had to train him around the garden, it was a case of little and often.If she enjoys walking on leash,but is dragging you about,then try walking quickly so she has to trundle along,and doesn't have time to pull.Talk to her in an encouraging way as you walk and keep her attention on you, possibly have a little treat in your hand, so that when she is walking nicely you can reward her.
With regards to training her to sit etc,it is a good idea to do it after they have either had a walk or have eaten,so they are not so excitable or hungry,therefore a little calmer,also it is a good idea to do a little training just a few mins, so it is fun for her,little and often wins the day!Also she is still very much a baby.Keep enjoying her with your daughter,


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Really have no advice to offer - will leave that to the more experienced members, although I do think classes with a good trainer are well worth the money and time. Just want to say congratulations on adding cute little Cocoa to your family and welcome!


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome. The clock is ticking. Your number one concern is socialization. Hopefully the breeder did lots ,but the window of opportunity for their critical socialization period is coming to an end. Puppy classses for sure . Here an article about it. 
http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonline/images/stories/Position_Statements/puppy socialization.pdf And if you really want some good reading ,by the guy that invented puppy classes ,here's his free book. http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/AFTER You Get Your Puppy.pdf


----------



## Luciledodd

Bitter Apple Spray for chewing on the furniture and shoes. Worked wonders on Rosie. After the first taste, she could smell it and didn't ever chew on what I had sprayed. Course, shoes left unprotected and not sprayed got eaten. We learned to put them away quickly.


----------



## Phoebs

Take a puppy class as soon as possible. We found the clicker method to be amazingly powerful with Phoebe. Some things she picks up in one sitting. There are so many uses for a clicker- to capture fun trick-like behaviors, or just really communicate exactly what you are looking for. 
For chewing, I also recommend the bitter spray- but even more, surround your puppy with "Yes" items, just as you would a toddler. She was chewing our wall- so I would spray it repeatedly with the bitter spray, but also leave bonafide chew toys right near where the bad habit was. This works really well- just help your pup to make the right choice. Remember to give a lot of attention and reward (verbal praise, a pat, maybe a treat) when you see her doing the right thing. Also, remember to protect against guarding behaviors by joining her on the floor as she chews, and handling her item, and handing it back with plenty of praise. Phoebe loves it when I hold her bully stick (ick!) while she chews- it's a way of being social with me. With this training, she may not want to give up a forbidden item, but she will do so safely.


----------

